# wobbly squab



## percy-pigeon (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi, 

i work at a vets and on Tues was bought a roughly 4/5 day old Squab. Ive taken him on and have been hand feeding him and he is doing extremely well until today. I last fed him at 12 lunch time and he has refused his evening feed and isnt calling for food as normal. he also still has a bit of food in his crop. its not full but still some left. I got him out half hour ago and he's not right. Normally he will settle in my hand but tonight he was turning round and round with his wings out. i placed him on a table and i know he hasnt been steady on his feet but now he is going round and round with his wings out and falling to one side. sitting here writing this with him on my stomach and he's asleep but hes every minute or so shaking his head a little. I dont know much of what happened to him before arrival other than the lady said she thought maybe a cat got him but he has absolutly no outward punture wounds or obvious damage and until today has been fine. Im in the UK and the temperature is about 30C here could he be too warm? 

He's being fed on Harrison's Recovery formula as that what i had on hand at work and i saw online somewhere that it will be fine to feed him on. this afternoon his faeces does seem to be a bit watery.

Im more than happy to put the time and care into him and pay for any treatment but i wondered if any one had any advise. He is about 10days now.

Thank you


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have you been keeping him on a heating pad, or something to keep him warm, as though the parents were sitting on him? He can't digest the food other wise. Pictures of him would be good if you can do that. He should only be fed when the crop empties. How much have you been feeding him? If his crop isn't emptying, you can try giving just a bit of warmed baby applesauce mixed with a little warm water. Don't give him any more food till the crop empties.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I think he's probably not warm enough to digest the food as quickly as needed in order to be fed an adequate amount. During their first 8-10 days I've always kept mine in the incubator at a temp of around 36-37c, dropping the temp by half a degree as they grow stronger and the crop is emptying well. I've never had a problem feeding with a small amount still in the crop and I think that's because I keep track of maintaining a good heat, if I lower the temp and the crop slows down I raise it again. In their first two/three weeks I look to the crop to gauge what temperature they need and it's somewhat dependant on the temp outside the bator too. Once out of the bator I use the heating lid to continue the heat because I can see at a glance what temp it's running at. My girl is now four weeks old and fully feathered so I've taken the heat source away completely but I've only done that in the past week but ran it at 34c on the third week, changing the temp by how the chick is acting - being summer I probably could have done it sooner but I think heat in the first few weeks will determine whether the chick survives or not and is healthy and eager to feed so I don't rush it.


----------



## percy-pigeon (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you for your advise. I hadn't put a heat source in because of the outside temp but I've popped a snuggle safe in with him now. He's eaten a little this am as his crop was empty. But not as much as normal. I've been feeding as he asked which was about every 3-4 hrs. And about 10-15 Mls. Will being cold be causing his inbalance? He's been lively during the night as I kept his cage in my room. I've attached a picture. He's also breathing quite heavy.


----------



## percy-pigeon (Jun 18, 2017)

He's now got his head thrown back like this!! See pic below. What can I do? I've started him on Baytril at 0.01mls. Gonna double check dose with a vet when I get to work.


----------



## percy-pigeon (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you for your help guys. Unfortunately he passed away at lunch time. I grew very attached and am quite upset.


----------

